# أنواع المحركات والالات الكهربائية



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تعتبر المحركات الكهربية من الآلآت الكهربية المهمة جدا التى تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكهربية الى طاقة ميكانيكية, و هى تستخدم على نطاق و اسع و سوف نتناول دراستها فى هذا المنتدى فيما يختص باستخدامها فى محطات التحويل الكهربية و فى التطبيقات الصناعية.
و فى البداية سوف اقوم بالقاء نظرة سريع على انواع الآلآت الكهربية بصورة عامة.

الآلآت الكهربية:63:
تنقسم الآلآت الكهربية الى نوعين اساسيين هما:
الآت التيار المستمر DC. Machine 

الآت التيار المتردد AC. Machine 

1 – الآت التيار المستمر تنقسم الى:

- محركات التيار المستمر Motors .DC 

1 – محركات التوالى Series motors 

2 – محركات التوازى Shunt motors 

3- محركات مركبة Compound motors 

- محركات مركبة طويله Long compound motors 

- محركات مركبة صغيرة Short compound motors

- مولدات التيار المستمر DC. Generator

1– مولدات التوالى Series Generators 

2 – مولدات التوازى Shunt Generators 

3- مولدات مركبة Compound Generators 

- مولدات مركبة طويله Long compound Generators 

- مولدات مركبة صغيرة Short compound Generators

– الآت التيار المتردد تنقسم إلى:

- محركات التيار المتردد و تنقسم الىا:

1 – محركات تآثيرية Induction motors 



- محركات أحادية الأوجه Single phase motors

1 – محركات ذات القطب المظلل Shaded pole

2 – محركات نبضيه Repulsion start

3- محركات ذات القطب المنشق Split pole

4 – محركات التوالى Universal motors



- محركات ثلاثية الأوجه Three phase motors 

1 – محركات القفص السنجابى Squirrel cage motors

2 – محركات ذات حلقات الأنزلاق Slip ring motors
3– محركات متزامنة synchronous motors 


2 – المولدات المتزامنة Synchronous generators

هذة صورة عامة للانواع المشهورة للمحركات و المولدات المستخدمة بكثرة.
مع تحياتى


----------



## ناي الحزن (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي على هدا الموضوع المهم في الالات الكهربائيه بس ممكن اخوي تكمل جميلك وتجيب لنا قوانين الالات الكهربائيه و معلومات عن التركيب والصيانه و لف المحركات واشكرك مره اخر اخوي


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 يناير 2011)

ناي الحزن قال:


> مشكور اخوي على هدا الموضوع المهم في الالات الكهربائيه بس ممكن اخوي تكمل جميلك وتجيب لنا قوانين الالات الكهربائيه و معلومات عن التركيب والصيانه و لف المحركات واشكرك مره اخر اخوي



اوك عزيزي ناي الحزن انشاء الله سأقوم بتحميلها في وقت لاحق انشاء الله .. شكرا علي المرور


----------



## بو عمار (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكور كلام جميل بس ياريت شرح لكل نوع وصرة لو امكن مع الاستخدامات


----------

